# FIITJEE or Bansal Classes or Allen??



## gEEK001 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Friends! I have cleared the FIITJEE Admission Test and I got selected for 2 year Program in South Delhi Kalu Sarai Centre. I am confused whether to join FIITJEE or go to Bansal Classes Kota but I have heard 22 of the senior Faculty has left Bansal and joined Allen..
Please Suggest......

Also suggest some books for JEE PCM or FIITJEE material enough?????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 5, 2011)

FIITJEE.

Resnick/Halliday, OP Tandon, ML Khanna. This is what I bought.


----------



## way2jatin (Mar 7, 2011)

Fiit jee is good


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fiitjee.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 8, 2011)

You are in Delhi, go for FIITJEE, it has one of the best centres in  delhi!

---------- Post added at 08:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------




gEEK001 said:


> Also suggest some books for JEE PCM or FIITJEE material enough?????



for the sake of solving question, FIITJEE is more than enough. Leave the theory part to the teachers. but its good to keep a nice book from a nice author, as you may need help in theory anytime...
its your own choice, consult your teachers, btw i recommend these-
physics- HC verma and resnick/halliday/walker
chemistry - Solomon M.S CHAUHAN for organic and RC mukherjee for inorg.
Maths - i didnt buy any maths book except KC sinha algebra as thanx to my FIITJEE maths teacher


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2011)

nims11 said:


> physics- HC verma and resnick/halliday/walker
> chemistry - Solomon M.S CHAUHAN for organic and RC mukherjee for inorg.
> Maths - i didnt buy any maths book except KC sinha algebra as thanx to my FIITJEE maths teacher



Add Morrison Boyd for Organic, I know how easy it was for me to solve question in CBSE PMPT subjective test


----------



## Amit Shrivastava (Apr 12, 2011)

FIITJEE is the best option.Experienced faculty and good environment you will get there.


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 12, 2011)

Go for FIITJEE, and Kalu Sarai Centre is good (I think FIITJEE's best centre).
Regarding material, I would say no FIITJEE's own material will not be satisfactory, you have to solve other books also. FIITJEE's Classroom Study Package are not upto the mark. They don't have that much level which is required. Even our own teacher's says that FIITJEE's packages are not enough. But you will got to know FIITJEE's importance when only 6-7 months will remain, there Grand Master Packages, Review Packages, Rankers Test Paper Files are good and are required very much, also their very much popular All India Test Series, AITS. 
Regarding books I would say:
Physics : H.C. Verma Vol. 1 and Vol. 2 (very important), Arihant Understanding Physics Series by D.C. Pandey, also if you want you can do G.C. Aggarwal Vol 1. and Vol. 2.
Maths : M.L. Khanna, A. Das Gupta (Both subjective and objective editions), these both are must also you can do Arihant
Chemistry: R.C. Mukharjee (physical chem.), P. Bahadur and Arihant (Physical, Organic and Inorganic)
Make sure you do mostly subjective questions and then objective. Subjective ones make your concepts strong as comapred to objective.
Also do FIITJEE Archive containing previous 25 year questions, regularly.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Anand_Tux (Apr 24, 2011)

Faun said:


> Add Morrison Boyd for Organic, I know how easy it was for me to solve question in CBSE PMPT subjective test



+1 for Morrison & Boyd


----------



## priyu (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll suggest NCERT textbooks for inorganic chem.see the past year papers and except for metallurgy,all others are from the text.and do maths from arihant objective approach.I'll agree with all the rest.But most importantly,do ex iit questions.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 26, 2011)

^ Wut ?
NCERT is a useless pile or crap when it comes to chemistry (especially inorganic and organic. Physical is still okay)

Maths isn't much better. Physics is a the best of the lot


----------



## priyu (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't suggest it for anything other than inorg chem.all the rest are hopeless from jee pov.I agree with you on that.but see inorg questions from ex iit papers for last 2-3 years.all from ncert.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 26, 2011)

priyu said:


> I didn't suggest it for anything other than inorg chem.all the rest are hopeless from jee pov.I agree with you on that.but see inorg questions from ex iit papers for last 2-3 years.all from ncert.



agreed, NCERT is enough for inorganic!


----------



## Raphael (Apr 26, 2011)

I had the experience of studying in kota .... If u want to go there then you may join any of the institutes there because every institute is the same on an average .... I was in ALLEN .... So, I would say that you may go there but remember that extra care is given to the top class students only .......... If you want to study in Delhi then go for fiitjee ....


----------



## aningbo (Apr 26, 2011)

Unless you give "extreme" efforts, you are not gonna make it.

It really doesn't matter which coaching institute u go to. effort must come from you side.


----------



## priyu (Apr 26, 2011)

Raphael said:


> I had the experience of studying in kota .... If u want to go there then you may join any of the institutes there because every institute is the same on an average .... I was in ALLEN .... So, I would say that you may go there but remember that extra care is given to the top class students only .......... If you want to study in Delhi then go for fiitjee ....



The thing is that any class will focus on getting the best results.so wherever you are,stay top there and you'll be paid attention to.no class cares about bottomers or ppl who'll just clear jee.
@aningbo:Extreme efforts are required only for top 500 ranks or so.below that,average but focussed efforts are needed.jee is shedding the tag of an tough exam.it's focussing only on basics.so doing them well is good enough.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 6, 2017)

iitbansalclasses said:


> **SELF PROMOTION SPAM LINK REMOVED**
> 
> Reason : One Time Best Education To your child
> Reason 2 : Half Tuition Fee Comparing Others.
> ...


See the date of the thread before you post. Also, self-promotion is not allowed here.
Reported.


----------

